# Palm Tree Looks Sick



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Any suggestions on fertilizer? I'm sure it's lacking some kind of nutrients. What are you guy using do palm tree fertilization?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

you can get palm fertilizer at Lowe's or Home Depot. we use Sunnyland Fertilizer on ours and it works. also use epson salt ever other month.

btw .. your palm is healthy. they go thru this ever year. the littler berries or what I call palm poo are a pain. you can trim those along with the dying palm frans.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Never heard about the epsom salt idea! Thanks


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> you can get palm fertilizer at Lowe's or Home Depot. we use Sunnyland Fertilizer on ours and it works. also use epson salt ever other month.
> 
> btw .. your palm is healthy. they go thru this ever year. the littler berries or what I call palm poo are a pain. you can trim those along with the dying palm frans.


Yep, this.

Trim off all the dead fronds and fruit stalks. Dont let the fruit stalks go to maturity. Too many nutrients being diverted from the main plant towards the seeds. I always cut them off before the bract pod opens.


----------

